# Minitube: Spulen/Springen funktioniert nicht

## Erdie

Hallo,

ich habe seit einiger Zeit Minitube instlalliert und finde das Programm genial. Was mich stört und der Grund dieses Posts ist die nicht vorhandene Möglichkeit, innerhalb eines Videos den Slider hin- und herzuschieben, also innterhalb eines Videos zu springen. Angeblich sollte das gehen, bei mir ist das leider nicht der Fall. Kann jemand andere Erfahrungen berichten?

-Erdie

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Erdie,

ich hab grade die Version 1.0-r1 (Useflags: kde + Linguas de.) installiert und da besteht das Problem auch. Es gibt zwar diesen Balken da oben der den Fortschritt eines Videos anzeigt aber der Regler lässt sich nicht bewegen, auch zeigt er nicht die Tatsächliche Position an. Starte ich ein neues Video aus der Liste links, Bewegt sich der Regler nicht.

System: x86_64 Kernel: 2.6.33

OT1:

Nur um es Auszuschliessen:

Es handelt sich hier auch nicht um das ähnliche Problem, bei dem Flash in Kombination mit (einer?) gtk Version den Linksklick in Flashapplets (z.B. youtube) nicht durchreicht. Habe die alternative ausprobiert, rechte Maustaste halten und mit Links klicken, funktioniert hier dann auch nicht (Wundert mich nicht ist eindeutig nicht die Flash-Leiste).

OT2. Interessant das das kein Flash benötigt. :)

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Hab es hier auch mal installiert, ist ja eine prima Anwendung  *Quote:*   

> media-video/minitube
> 
> Installed versions:  1.0-r1(01:36:01 AM 06/22/2010)(gstreamer kde linguas_de

  Das Problem scheint mit dem xine Backend zusammenzuhängen, denn unter verwendung des GStreamer Backend klappt es auch mit dem Slider

Aber mit xine scheint es aktuell mehrere Probleme zu geben, zb auch das unter k3b die System Sounds wie zb

/usr/share/sounds/k3b_success1.wav

nicht vollständig abgespielt werden. Ok, man kann auch drauf verzichten, aber ganz in Ordnung ist das ja nicht.

Eine Lösung bezüglich des xine Backends hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden, überall wird nur schlicht empfohlen (vorübergehend) auf gstreamer zu wechseln...

siehe zb http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=153&t=86833

usw

Wäre prima wenn da noch jemand eine Idee oder gar eine Lösung zu hätte.

MfG

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry das ich hier noch mal so wissbegierig nachfrage..  :Wink: 

Kann jemand bestätigen das der Schieberegler zum "Spulen" mit dem gstreamer Backend funktioniert?

Hier ist es wie schon genannt:

Mit dem xine Backend --> selbige Probleme wie beim Thradersteller

Mit dem gstreamer Backend --> alles bestens

Und wie auch schon geschrieben, ich wäre auch an einer Lösung mit dem xine Backend interessiert...

danke

----------

## Necoro

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Und wie auch schon geschrieben, ich wäre auch an einer Lösung mit dem xine Backend interessiert...

 

Gibt es dafür einen Grund? Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass xine nicht mehr so sonderlich aktiv ist ...

/edit: Nettes Programm ... aber recht ressourcenintensiv für meinen kleinen Laptop *tätschel*

----------

## Josef.95

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*   Und wie auch schon geschrieben, ich wäre auch an einer Lösung mit dem xine Backend interessiert... 
> 
> Gibt es dafür einen Grund? Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass xine nicht mehr so sonderlich aktiv ist ...

  Nein einen besonderen Grund gibt es nicht, ich komme auch mit gstreamer gut klar.

Aber: xine ist immer noch das standardmäßig verwendete Backend unter KDE, ich meine einfach das es doch auch funktionieren sollte...  :Wink: 

BTW:

Grad gestern drüber gestolpert,

auch eine sehr schöne Möglichkeit Youtube Videos via mplayer abzuspielen,

siehe gentoo + youtube – flash + mplayer und sofern man dann auch noch vdpau im mplayer verfügbar hat ist es sehr ressourcenschonend   :Very Happy: 

----------

